# Marlowe The Everyday Face Kit for Men



## Dawn (Jun 27, 2019)

Marlowe creates high-quality face, shave and body care essentials for men. 



Shave Cream: Conditioning shave cream to help soothe and prep skin for a close shave. ($10.99, marloweskin.com)
Facial Scrub: Exfoliating facial scrub cleanses the face and gets rid of dead skin; suitable for all skin types. ($11.99, marloweskin.com)
Facial Moisturizer: Lightweight facial moisturizer dedicated to protecting the skin, while also keeping it hydrated. ($11.99, marloweskin.com)
Everyday Face Kit: Contains the essential items to any man’s skincare routine ($29.99, on marloweskin.com)


----------

